# Ball python heating?



## Lilli (Sep 26, 2019)

Hi,
i'd like to get a 100x40x40 wooden terrarium for a ball python and i'm searching for a good option to heat it properly. right now i'm kinda in between a ceramic heat bulb or a heat panel. however i'm not quite sure about the latter. Should it cover about a third of the tank like a heat mat? would that be enough??
Of course i'd get a thermostat, no matter what heating option it is.

If anyone of you keep their ball python in a wooden enclosure, please tell me your opion.
I'd be very happy about any advice!

Thanks!!


----------



## Herpetology (Sep 26, 2019)

I’ve only ever seen them on racks heated by cord/mat/tape


----------



## Blighty (Sep 26, 2019)

Just to clarify, are you in Australia? You won't exactly have many keepers here able to give you firsthand advice on that.

Anyway, out of the options you have supplied I would go with a cheap globe to bask under. For other options, I would strongly consider making a heat tile with heat cord. It's extremely cheap to make and cheaper again to run. Also very unlikely to fail or need replacement any time soon.


----------



## Sdaji (Sep 27, 2019)

These are nocturnal pythons, much like any of the many typical pythons people keep. I wouldn't use any of those heat sources for a Ball Python or most species. Basking lamps are great for diurnal lizards and some diurnal colubrids. Heat panels are one option for things like Chondros which want ambient heating. I wouldn't use a CHE for anything ever.

For Ball Pythons I'd go with floor heating. They're a nocturnal, non arboreal python. Supplementary lighting is not necessary and is only for your own viewing pleasure, floor heat is your best bet in terms of keeping the animal happy and healthy. When I worked with them in the USA they were just ambient heated (the whole building was kept climate controlled and the enclosures themselves weren't heated) and most of my friends working with them in Asia do the same.


----------



## Jaqui (Jan 11, 2020)

Lilli said:


> Hi,
> i'd like to get a 100x40x40 wooden terrarium for a ball python and i'm searching for a good option to heat it properly. right now i'm kinda in between a ceramic heat bulb or a heat panel. however i'm not quite sure about the latter. Should it cover about a third of the tank like a heat mat? would that be enough??
> Of course i'd get a thermostat, no matter what heating option it is.
> 
> ...


Hi,

Hailing from South Africa. We keep our ball pythons in a wooden enclosure made with MDF material. Basically a chipboard that has a melamine veneer. keep sides and back wood and the front 2 glass sliding panels so that you can use a glass lock on the enclosure. Substrate to be forest floor or coconut husk large not the fine one. this help with the humidity. If I may ask how are you able to keep ball pythons in Australia as I have done research as we want to immigrate to Taz, but I cannot bring my babies with :-(
[doublepost=1578667671,1578667490][/doublepost]


Lilli said:


> Hi,
> i'd like to get a 100x40x40 wooden terrarium for a ball python and i'm searching for a good option to heat it properly. right now i'm kinda in between a ceramic heat bulb or a heat panel. however i'm not quite sure about the latter. Should it cover about a third of the tank like a heat mat? would that be enough??
> Of course i'd get a thermostat, no matter what heating option it is.
> 
> ...


A heating pad with a temperature controller which is a must is the best bet as they like belly heat and not heat from the top, although in one of my enclosures I do have a UVB lamp that is enclosed as they like to climb onto the lights and this can result in them getting burnt, that is why the heat pad MUST be controlled no more than 30-35deg.
[doublepost=1578667751][/doublepost]


Blighty said:


> Just to clarify, are you in Australia? You won't exactly have many keepers here able to give you firsthand advice on that.
> 
> Anyway, out of the options you have supplied I would go with a cheap globe to bask under. For other options, I would strongly consider making a heat tile with heat cord. It's extremely cheap to make and cheaper again to run. Also very unlikely to fail or need replacement any time soon.


Nut it must be on a temprature controller as they can burn their bellies if it gets to hot...


----------



## Herpetology (Jan 11, 2020)

Jaqui said:


> If I may ask how are you able to keep ball pythons in Australia as I have done research as we want to immigrate to Taz, but I cannot bring my babies with :-(



You will never be allowed to, unless you own a zoo, then maybe.


----------

